# Lightroom 3.6 now available.



## Kiwigeoff (Dec 13, 2011)

Here or through the Help Menu in Lightroom.

Enjoy!!


----------



## Chris_M (Dec 13, 2011)

*LOL*

I was looking for a changelog, decided to try looking in the System Requirements link, and found this:





Anyways, does anyone know where a changelog for the release version of 3.6 can be found?


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Dec 13, 2011)

There is a list here.


----------



## Chris_M (Dec 14, 2011)

Thanks Geoff.

Dunno if I'll update just yet though, not affected by any of the bugs listed and my lenses are already supported.
I might just stick with 3.5 until Adobe makes a 'New Feature(s) Release'.

"If it ain't broke, don't fix it..."


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Dec 14, 2011)

Chris_M said:


> Thanks Geoff.
> 
> Dunno if I'll update just yet though, not affected by any of the bugs listed and my lenses are already supported.
> I might just stick with 3.5 until Adobe makes a 'New Feature(s) Release'.
> ...


But Chris, it's free and includes bug fixes, new feature releases aren't usually free as features get added in versions.


----------



## andreasandrews (Dec 15, 2011)

I usually do the same, but for some strange reason this time (maybe the habit came from a security mind-set working with windows updates and always keeping up-to-date) I installed 3.6 and whilst doing so though... why am I doing this when I A. haven't even read the change log, and B. I know there probably won't be much of a change other than the risk that something could go wrong.

The track record of Lightroom's amazing stability though meant that I had nothing to worry about...


----------



## andreasandrews (Dec 15, 2011)

I guess it's good habit to always stay up to date, and doesn't really take long whatsoever. Sometimes you could be affected by a bug without even realising it don't you think?

Until there is a reason not to update immediately or in the first weeks of an update being realised I guess I will make that my concrete habit from now on.. especially after the cringeworthy fact that some of my friends are still on LR 2!


----------



## Chris_M (Dec 15, 2011)

I realise that Geoff, but as said, in my use of LR 3.5 & PS (meaning ACR), I am not affected by any bugs in LR 3.5 or PS, and all (3) of my lenses are already supported.

What I mean by that is, LR 3.5 & PS are running just fine for me on both my systems without a hitch,
so unless either I do start to get affected by any bugs, or a maintenance release brings something new, then I see no reason to update.

An UPGRADE on the other hand, if even a handfull the features suggested in Adobes suggestions forum are implemented,
then I'll be doing my utmost to come up with the cash to buy the new version.

Speaking thereof, do the maintenance versions usualy go all the way to *.9 before a new version?
Or do you know of any kind of Adobe roadmap of when a new version (LR 4.0) will be out, and/or rumormills of what new features will be included?


----------



## Mark Sirota (Dec 15, 2011)

Chris_M said:


> Speaking thereof, do the maintenance versions usualy go all the way to *.9 before a new version?
> Or do you know of any kind of Adobe roadmap of when a new version (LR 4.0) will be out, and/or rumormills of what new features will be included?



Historically no -- LR went to 1.4.1 and 2.7 in the previous major releases.

As for if/when LR4 may be out and what may be included in it, the fact is that anybody who actually knows is not allowed to say, and therefore anybody who says doesn't actually know.


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Dec 15, 2011)

I don't know when LR 4.0 will arrive, but judging from what's happened in the past, we ought to be due for a beta early in the new year.  

Hal


----------



## Chris_M (Dec 17, 2011)

Hmmm, thats wierd, even though I am subscribed (instant notification) to replies from this Thread, I seem to be NOT getting the 'notification of new replies' mail...

As to the LR4 question, well I guess it's just too bad they can't tell us what is being worked on, oh well.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Dec 17, 2011)

Chris_M said:


> As to the LR4 question, well I guess it's just too bad they can't tell us what is being worked on, oh well.



That would spoil the fun!  It's like knowing the sex of a baby before it's born!  

Are you receiving other notifications ok?  I'm wondering if it's because this thread is sticky.


----------



## Chris_M (Dec 17, 2011)

Victoria Bampton said:


> ...
> Are you receiving other notifications ok?  I'm wondering if it's because this thread is sticky.


Well, there we have it, your typical 'bring the car to the shop' scenario.
No sooner do I mention that I'm not getting notification mails, than I get a notification that Victoria has replied to the topic, go figure...


----------



## mak65 (Dec 27, 2011)

I have LR 3.2.  My system is prompting that 3.6 is available for several new cameras and several issues introduced in previous LR3 versions.  Are there any risks of updating?  I seem to recall once reading someone was having issues after performing an update but that may have been on an earlier version of LR, i.e. LR2.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## clee01l (Dec 27, 2011)

I don't believe anyone has reported issues.  Personally, I would never hesitate upgrading to a decimal update. These are usually updates to ACR for proprietary cameras introduced since the last version release along with a few bug fixes.  Occasionally Adobe will slip up and create a new problem but this is quickly identified and resolved (as in the case of v3.4 and v3.4.1).


----------



## mak65 (Dec 27, 2011)

Thanks Cletus!

Happy New Year!!!


----------

